

This is what the “Silicon Valley bubble” means - cath_stevens
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/f33792df8581

======
DGCA
Misleading headline, to start with (you say bubble, we hear overvalued asset
or market). Past that, the post starts with a hyperbole. There's no way that
guy was being serious, and if he was he should've been disregarded. I can
relate to the idea of being detached from most people, living in Chicago, but
that's how it is in big cities or tech havens. There's just more stuff
available where a lot of money trades hands, that's market opportunity.

~~~
bittercynic
Agree, the author missed the sarcasm in the post she was replying to.

I think it is a valid use of the word "bubble." Think "search bubble," not
"housing bubble."

~~~
DGCA
It's a valid use but, given the context, it may have been click-bait. I've
heard the term 'culture bubble' before, and I think that would have been more
appropriate, especially when the concept of an economic bubble around Silicon
Valley is already being talked about.

------
ojbyrne
I'm going to guess that "he" was under 25. The "Silicon Valley bubble" is
basically college.

~~~
NTDF9
I'm new to HN, but I've seen this even in folks over 25 in the bay area.
Basically, most tech people here seem to be disconnected from the rest of the
world.

Then of course, there are also folks who came in from other states/countries
and have a completely different perspective on life.

~~~
smacktoward
Being told non-stop how brilliant and special you are while having trainloads
of money dropped on you can have that effect on people.

